# licking my leg mole



## sheisaeval (Dec 14, 2008)

My dog has an interesting thing it does. Sometimes when my legs are uncovered, he would lick my mole right above my knee, and he would do it a lot, and sometimes try to nibble at it, I'm not sure if it thinks its a bit of food or what. It's just pretty interesting and amusing to me.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Have you ever had it looked at by a dermatologist? I know that animals can be sensitive to abnormalities in human's bodies..and I HAVE heard of a dog being able to pick out skin cancer before....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jun 16 2009, 07:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791896


> Have you ever had it looked at by a dermatologist? I know that animals can be sensitive to abnormalities in human's bodies..and I HAVE heard of a dog being able to pick out skin cancer before....[/B]


That thought came to my mind to......just go and have it checked to be on the safe side!!!

He sounds like a little affectionate malt! I know you love him!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I would go get it checked out also to be on the safe side. My fluffs will zero in on any cut, scrap or scratch that I have and start licking away trying to heal it.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

PLEASE go to a dermatologist - your fluff may know something you don't. They have such a keen sense of smell he/she may be trying to tell you something isn't right.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This is pretty normal (the behavior, not the mole).

Any cut or scratch, Rocky will immediately zero in on and lick pretty much obsessively. A few years back I had a knee replacement… That kept him busy for a year or two... Even long after the surgery site had healed, there was inflammation on the inside which resulted in it feeling warm. Rocky was my nurse and was always checking up on how it was healing. :biggrin:


----------

